# Knit Hat "Vanessa" for a Lady



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,
Here is my new hat "Vanessa" for a lady. You can tell that I was thinking about spring and blooming flowers when I was knitting it.
The hat is made in the round and does not require sewing.

Yarn used :#4 medium worsted/aran (10 ply)

Gauge: 4.5 sts per 1"

The pattern is on sale for $1.99 till Sunday, March 13 ( regular price is $2.99).

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-vanessa-for-a-lady


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Looks like a little bouquet wrapped in ribbon! Lovely.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Love your new hat Elena!

Revan


----------



## CathyW (Feb 7, 2016)

Oh...how lovely.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

jvallas said:


> Looks like a little bouquet wrapped in ribbon! Lovely.


Perfect description for a beautiful hat


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much, Everybody! I really enjoyed knitting it.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Its so pretty!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Another lovely hat!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Sweet pattern!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice-I need this!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful hat and great colour as always Elena ! Very springlike ! &#128077;


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Sweet.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much again for your lovely comments, ladies, and many thanks to Everybody who purchased the pattern. Happy knitting!


----------



## mollymcg (Aug 29, 2016)

This hat is adorable. I downsized the pattern, yarn and needle size so it would fit an 18-inch doll. My prototype in scrap off-white yarn turned out great. Now to make it in yarn colors that really pops. My granddaughters will be so happy!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

mollymcg said:


> This hat is adorable. I downsized the pattern, yarn and needle size so it would fit an 18-inch doll. My prototype in scrap off-white yarn turned out great. Now to make it in yarn colors that really pops. My granddaughters will be so happy!


Thank you so much for your wonderful feedback, Molly! I am happy you enjoyed the pattern, and I am sure your granddaughters will look lovely in their hats!)))


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------

